# Sticky  [TSF VIDEO HELP] How to post a question in the forums :)



## Rodney




----------



## Rodney

Just a reminder about this tutorial for those that are new and haven't posted a question  

Here's a direct link to the video on youtube: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e11z_fEx9w[/media]


----------



## Rodney

Just a reminder for all of our new members


----------

